# Houston area meet and greet



## killintime (Aug 27, 2011)

Is there ever any meet and greets in the Houston area for Home Theaters?

Im in the process of building my first Theater and would like to learn from others


----------



## killintime (Aug 27, 2011)

WOW.......... No replys and 80+ views


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

Are there any Meet-N-Greets anywhere ?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

For HT? I've only seen posts where members in a general locale, or perhaps a others that have corresponded frequently mention having a listen/viewing...there ARE some Houston Moderators that come to mind :whistling:

I think you might have better luck inviting them to come check out your new home to discuss ideas, of course, while having a cold one


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I'm up for a get together.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I would be up for it. I might even be interested in hosting it so some of you can check out the CraigSubs I am currently reviewing.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh man! Now I want to move to Houston! :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We had a small meet at Wayne's house a few years back... Jim (FlashJim) will remember it. My wife and I drove all the way from Bama to Texas. Man that was a long drive. :drive:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I drove to Kansas City and back in one day for a pair of subs - I would definitely do a drive like that again to meet a few of the members of the HTS think tank! :bigsmile:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Whew! Busy month. Then I had a hard time logging on. I'm back now. 

I'm still up for a meet. Dale, I'd love to see your setup. 

My current project is rebuilding my entertainment center. I'll have a full write up to post when I'm done.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

WooferHound said:


> Are there any Meet-N-Greets anywhere ?




There use to be a huge one here in Austin, but then the group / folks vanished. 

OP - Good luck :T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am in NW Houston. Do you guys have a list of good calibrators in the area? I will be updating my tv soon and later will need a calibration done on the tv.. Let me know if you guys used someone local.


----------



## johngalt47 (Oct 10, 2008)

I just discovered this thread! I live in Clear Lake and would like to get together with you guys. I don't have a very good home theater but would like to see what a real system looks like.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Might want to make a post on this thread. It would generate a subscribed e-mail to a lot of people. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry, I've been out a few days. We have been talking about doing something but it has never come to fruition. Maybe it's time we finally do something in H town!


----------

